# HDMI from laptop to TV



## Metalozedex (Jul 27, 2010)

hey tech gurus ray: I want to watch shows on my 42" TV from my laptop,
and I had the idea of plugging one end of the HDMI cable and the other to the TV

question: will it bring sound and video? like, the show that is on my laptop, it will show up on the TV and have sound from the TV right?

thanks ray:


----------



## Metalozedex (Jul 27, 2010)

help :sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it should


----------



## Metalozedex (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for the reply, I tried, video works, but when I listen to example, a music, the sound comes out of the laptop instead of the television, but the windows sounds are coming out of the TV.:4-dontkno

the laptop is an HP g6 with HD 4250 AMD M880G


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Gotta set the default audio output to HDMI on the laptop.


----------

